# Welches Linux für schwache Hardware?



## Kenny- (22. März 2017)

*Welches Linux für schwache Hardware?*

Hallo,

da ich für mich und meiner Mutter den alten Laptop einrichten möchte, suche ich ein Linux, dass mit schwacher Hardware gut umgeht. Ich hatte schonmal Ubuntu drauf, aber das war schon arg langsam.
Mit dem Laptop würde man nur Surfen und eventuell Libre/Open Office nutzen...

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen :p

grüße


----------



## rabe08 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Welches Linux für schwache Hardware?*

in der Regel hängt das mit Ressourcenschonung nicht vom verwendeten Linux ab (bis auf ein paar Spezialfälle). Sondern von der verwendeten Desktopumgebung. Wenn Du z.b. in Ubuntu Unity gegen LXDE austauscht, sollte das schon ganz anders aus. Lubuntu lubuntu | lightweight, fast, easier ist z.B. ein Ubuntu, dass direkt mit LXDE kommt.

Ich habe hier Debian mit LXDE auf einem uralten HP Notebook mit einkernigem Pentium M und 2GB RAM laufen, ist fluffig. Ich würde nur nicht mehrere Anwendungen auf einmal öffnen. Aber ein Firefox, eine Libreoffice Instanz, ein Icedove etc. pp. stemmt das Ding ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken. Falls Deine Mutter computermäßig etwas Hardcore drauf ist, lass die Desktopumgebung einfach komplett weg und verwende nur einen Window Manager wie Openbox. Aber dafür brauch man schon ein wenig Computer-Verständnis.


----------



## Kenny- (22. März 2017)

*AW: Welches Linux für schwache Hardware?*

meine mutter ist leider ein blutiger anfänger computertechnisch  würde auch nur firefox und libre gleichzeitig laufen lassen... ich werde mal lubuntu probieren :p dank dir!


----------



## mazzilla (23. März 2017)

*AW: Welches Linux für schwache Hardware?*

Wollte genau die Selbe Frage stellen 
Das Notebook hat auch ein Pentium (ich hoffe dualcore) mit 2GB RAM.
@Kenny sag mir bitte Bescheid wie lubuntu bei dir läuft - dann kann ich mir den Test ersparen


----------



## Kusanar (23. März 2017)

*AW: Welches Linux für schwache Hardware?*

Also für Uralt-Hardware kann ich nur Puppy Linux empfehlen. Selbst Lubuntu ist ein Schlachtschiff dagegen.


----------



## drebbin (23. März 2017)

*AW: Welches Linux für schwache Hardware?*

Einem alten Laptop vom Schwiegervater habe ich Zorc OS drauf gemacht, flinker als sein XP und die Oberfläche ist Windows-like.


----------



## Bluen (25. März 2017)

*AW: Welches Linux für schwache Hardware?*

Kann mich Kusanar nur anschließen, Puppy Linux, falls du dich noch nicht entschieden hast.


----------



## airXgamer (6. April 2017)

*AW: Welches Linux für schwache Hardware?*

Oder MX: MX Linux | MX Community
Läuft auf meinem 3. Gerät mit N280 Atom (1Kern/1Thread) und 1GB RAM (die die CPU nicht voll bekommt) relativ performant.


----------

